# EPIX App Still Working?



## OldCableGuy (Jan 25, 2021)

Just wondering if anyone else is receiving this message lately when you try to access the EPIX app

EPIX is currently unavailable. Please try again in a few minutes (V336).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## vbphil (Apr 12, 2003)

Me too for several months!


----------

